# Eclipse 180 problem.



## Clx (Aug 18, 2011)

I have an eclipse 180 8gb, which has worked fine for almost a year. However now when I plug it into the computer it only charges instead of showing a usb on the screen and letting me access the contents. All of my music and pictures work fine on the device but I cannot add new files. Nothing shows up in my device manager it is as if nothing at all is plugged in. I tried searching the forum and the internet with no idea as to the problem or solution. I have tried accessing files from my xbox 360 and it still shows that nothing is plugged in. My computer runs windows 7. Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------

